# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần mua >  Mua xác máy chấn 2 mét.

## mactech

Em đang cần mua xác máy chấn băng dài trên 2m, lực bao nhiêu cũng dc băng dài này chắc cũng trên 40t, đang phân hủy mạnh cũng được quan trọng là còn bộ xương.
Bác nào có hay ngang qua thấy báo giúp em. Em xin cám ơn &&

----------


## CNC3DS

up up up up

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Bên mình cũng có hàng 2.5m



Lực chấn 200 tấn 

Giá ve chai

----------

